
Geolocating Bribery - zoowar
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/geolocating_corruption.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
rezahazri
Is it available on the app store? Cant seem to find it.By the way this
location based app has potential just need to find a way on how to forward the
report to designated agency for each country or at least make it available
with transparency.org.

~~~
kmfrk
Third paragraph:

> In something of a reversal, the app is available only for Android at
> present. The iPhone version is being written currently. Users can also use
> the website to report corruption.

------
younata
This is seriously awesome. It'll allow us to have hard data on where
corruption is most concentrated. Maybe, we'll be able to focus on fixing those
areas, to make the world a better place.

~~~
veb
I'm not sure how it can be moderated. If I say you have to pay X to some
military police man in the middle east when travelling east, but it turns out
the guy isn't corrupt... ouch?

~~~
flashgordon
I am probably not saying it correctly, but does it _need_ to be moderated? I
know two wrongs dont make a right, but in a world of constant unadulterated
government sponsored shafting of the little guy wouldnt it be good for a
change to make government "prove" its innocence (or act on it if the
allegation was genuine)? Again I am making a general statement about
corruption being associated more with the government.

------
drdaeman
Same concept, but Russia-specific: <http://roskomvzyatka.com/>

Seem to be more populated with data.

------
wyclif
The Philippines isn't even pinned on the map. That seems wrong.

